# storage shed for barn



## ncfarmgirl (Jan 24, 2014)

I am totally new to the goat world. Hoping to get a couple of Nubian and Nigerians. We are trying to get the quickest & easiest barn setup. They will be in the pasture most of the time but what are your thoughts on a storage shed for stalls & milking? It would be 12x20 with a loft. Similar to what is shown. Suggestions please!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd use it


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

It looks perfect!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

If their stalls will have access to the windows I would cover them with a very small holed wire or hardware cloth so that when they jump up to look out (and you know they will) they don't break a window and get hurt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## ncfarmgirl (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks y'all. They are def expensive but if it works I think it'll be my quickest and easiest approach. Anxious to get started!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I use carports with sides... They are just as quick and easy and cheaper....
That would work great though!!!
Have fun with your new goats.:stars:


----------



## ncfarmgirl (Jan 24, 2014)

OGYC_Laura said:


> I use carports with sides... They are just as quick and easy and cheaper....
> That would work great though!!!
> Have fun with your new goats.:stars:


Do you board in the sides or get them made with metal sides? I'm worried about how hard / time consuming it would be to board up the sides. And I looked at metal enclosed & they are expensive!


----------



## ncfarmgirl (Jan 24, 2014)

Any updated opinions on this? I need suggestions


----------



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

I am using a calf hutch for my 2 fainting goats. I would think that would work great for you.


----------



## ncfarmgirl (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm just worried about the wood floor being okay and poop / pee. I've never had goats so I wasn't sure if it's hold up or not?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have wood floors. I pressure wash once a year during the summer and paint them with Thompson's Water Seal for decks. They've worked very well for me. I do use some of the wood bedding pellets under the straw to help keep them drier.


----------



## ncfarmgirl (Jan 24, 2014)

goathiker said:


> I have wood floors. I pressure wash once a year during the summer and paint them with Thompson's Water Seal for decks. They've worked very well for me. I do use some of the wood bedding pellets under the straw to help keep them drier.


Thanks so much! This is exactly what I wanted to hear


----------

